# The Avatar Awards



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 22, 2006)

I couldn't help but noticing all the great avatars. And I'm still bored. So I decided to list my favorite 6.

Sexiest Female - Hanazawa: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sexiest Male - Kontonno: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tightest Body - Kitsubaka: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cutest - Pomander: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best Animated - LoboRoo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best Fap - InvaderPichu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure there's plenty of good ones I haven't seen yet too.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 22, 2006)

Woo! Mine's cute! Made by Hanazawa, though. But I commisioned it! Do I still win?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 22, 2006)

You must REALLY be bored, eh?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Dec 22, 2006)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Woo! Mine's cute! Made by Hanazawa, though. But I commisioned it! Do I still win?



No, you lose, good day sir!!!!!

*takes his ball and pops it* (=<

........I'm delirious tonight, don't mind me, no idea what I'm saying.........


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm in between contracts, in between semesters, and it's the weekend... I'm really bored.


----------



## tesfox (Dec 22, 2006)

Allow me to say this: lobo, you're crazy Nifty av tho.

1k posts in just over a month.... crazy..

*wanders off*


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll be forced to play Guild Wars here in a few minutes... XD


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 22, 2006)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> I'm in between contracts, in between semesters, and it's the weekend... I'm really bored.



That's like everyday for me from 10 am to 2 am


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 22, 2006)

D: Must suck. I'd have pr0n burnt into my retinas if I was this bored all the time..


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 22, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> No, you lose, good day sir!!!!!



But Mr. Wonka! xD





			
				tesfox said:
			
		

> 1k posts in just over a month.... crazy..



*hums innocently* Heck, it startled me this morning when I saw it. Apparently it happened sometime in that midnight - 2 am delirium of the night.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 22, 2006)

I've slowly become asexual. So pr0n is no longer entertaining. These days I just sit in this broken chair and stare blankly at my screen until the NS gaming community wakes up (which it usually doesn't, so I'm just sitting away, burning time on a forum...like right now).


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Dec 22, 2006)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> tesfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got over 3,100 posts in less than 5 months, just a few more posts and I'll end up having the most posts on this site.

And I'd be past that if I hadn't been dedicated to another site that I found in October.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 23, 2006)

My art won twice! I'm flattered.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 23, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> My art won twice! I'm flattered.



You totally rock.


----------



## Litre (Dec 23, 2006)

mine wins for best grin and second hottest male. also for TEH HUMANZ.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 23, 2006)

Uh...sure you would have been nominated if he'd uh, seen you before. *edges away from the freaky hyooman avatar*


----------



## KittyKage (Dec 23, 2006)

that looks like the grin of someone about to depants a policeman while he's at his doughnuts and coffee


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 26, 2006)

:cry:  mines didnt make it


----------



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2006)

dun worry neither did mine.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 27, 2006)

....but mine did! 

Thanks to Hanazawa...but still...I be cute, yo. <--- I think I promised at one point or another to never say that again. Oh well. (I mean, yo.)


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 27, 2006)

this one......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not the one i have now.....


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 27, 2006)

_*kitty glazes over, hypnotised*_ Please, no full screen version!

Oh, is that _you_? Sorry; I didn't recognise ya without your avvie.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 27, 2006)

.........................................__....... . .................................................. ...
.................................,-~*`Â¯lllllll`*~,................................... ..............
...........................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllllÂ¯`*-,....................................
......................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,.............................
..................,-*lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllll.............................
................;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll...........................
................lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/...........;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,.........................
.................lllllllllllllllllllll,-*.............`~-~-,...(.(Â¯`*,`,.........................
...................llllllllllll,-~*........................)_-..*`*;..)...........................
.....................,-*`Â¯,*`)............,-~*`~................../..............................
.....................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;.................../...............................
.................../.../..../..../..,-,..*~,.`*~*..................*................... .............
...................|.../.../..../.*`...................................)....)Â¯`~,. ...................
...................|./..../..../........).........)`*~-,............../.....|..)...`~-,..............
.................././.../....,*`-,.....`-,....*`....,---.........../...../..|..........Â¯```*~-,,,,
.................(............)`*~-,.....`*`.,-~*.,-*.......|.../..../..../.........................
..................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*.............|.,*...,*....|..................... .....
......................*,.........`-,....)-,..................,-*`...,-*.....(`-,......................
........................f`-,........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*.....,-*......|....`-,......................
__________________


Oh wow... a full size one...


----------



## Cym (Dec 27, 2006)

I think mine should win the most ambiguous gender award >_>

(male btw)


----------



## Growly (Dec 27, 2006)

Cym said:
			
		

> I think mine should win the most ambiguous gender award >_>
> 
> (male btw)



No, you win the "Most Gratuitous Use of 3D Animation in Signature" award. 9_9


----------



## Moon-Baby (Dec 28, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> mine wins for best grin and second hottest male. also for TEH HUMANZ.



moar liek...ewww-man, amirite? *is shot, the world better for it*


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm the only one using magick it seems.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Dec 28, 2006)

I think mine would be The Oldest Looking one, so damn pixelated and squarish............but like I really give a damn.............


----------



## yak (Dec 28, 2006)

This thread made me want to change my avatar as well...


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh my... adorable! =) 

~Sylv


----------



## sasaki (Dec 28, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> Cym said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought exactly that when I saw his signature.


----------



## TeeGee (Dec 28, 2006)

imma busta cap cuz i hav leik da best avatars evar


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 28, 2006)

Ohhhh! I like the kitty and butterfly animation!


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 28, 2006)

yay i have a new fursona avy! here is full size 300x300:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 28, 2006)

/me demands recount but only in certain counties like Al Gore - 

Hanazawa's character is a herm! That's not female! XD


----------



## wut (Dec 28, 2006)

what


----------



## nobuyuki (Dec 28, 2006)

hana's character is a herm?  my world no longer makes sense

P.S.  nothing beats DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG


----------



## emptyF (Dec 28, 2006)

can i get an honorable mention for sexiest frog or best use of the emboss  button?


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 28, 2006)

I should get "Best Use of the Wrong Colors for the Fursona" Award.  My fursona is black and I colored her white because I was lazy.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 28, 2006)

i think mine should get the >approach me at your own risk< award.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 28, 2006)

Hanazawa's char is a herm? :cry: well... as long as it has all the right parts :wink: even if it has the wrong ones too. :lol:


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 28, 2006)

Uh oh, I think some people's heads just got a-sploded 
(if this was news to you, clearly it means you need to visit my gallery!)


----------



## Growly (Dec 28, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> can i get an honorable mention for sexiest frog or best use of the embossÂ Â button?


I see neither.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 29, 2006)

I nominate Growly for best glasses and hair. *sniff* Reminds me of me when I had....hair. Still have glasses.


----------



## Os (Dec 29, 2006)

I win! not really.  Apparently my avatar reminds people of orphans and Mario.  Maybe that's why he's shouting.


----------



## Melo (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Xipoid's.

It looks clever and sneaky. 

Up to no good, I tell ya'.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 29, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Uh oh, I think some people's heads just got a-sploded
> (if this was news to you, clearly it means you need to visit my gallery!)



Haha or the "What do you know about the person above you thread"


----------



## Cym (Dec 29, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> Cym said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dream Theater own and you know it 8)


----------



## Growly (Dec 29, 2006)

Cym said:
			
		

> Growly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I don't know it, because I've never heard of it.


----------



## Cym (Dec 29, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> Cym said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shock:

you need to hear them, so much awesomeness


----------



## dendora (Dec 29, 2006)

Mine got the wooden spoon...
Yay, spoon!


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 29, 2006)

-reads through page- Hanazawa's character being a herm just made it so much hotter, bwaha.

-flaunts self-drawn avatar in painfully exaggerated manner-


----------



## DavidN (Dec 30, 2006)

I chose mine to get a reaction (if you're British and about 22), but sadly no one knows where this particular skull is from so it just looks fairly generic. 

Two other comments: I've always been very impressed by Kittiara's avatar and signature, and everyone needs to have a listen to Dream Theater.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 30, 2006)

mine wins for almost making me have carpel tunnel.... repeated motions over and over can do that....


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks DavidN!  I wish I could tell where your icon's from, sorry... Dx It's cool, though.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 30, 2006)

XD Oh my god I totally need to check the forums more. This made my day.


----------



## dendora (Dec 30, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I chose mine to get a reaction (if you're British and about 22), but sadly no one knows where this particular skull is from so it just looks fairly generic.
> 
> Two other comments: I've always been very impressed by Kittiara's avatar and signature, and everyone needs to have a listen to Dream Theater.




I'm British and about 22 but I just don't get it... I feel left out... Or maybe this is part of a fiendish plan?
Explain please?


----------



## DavidN (Dec 30, 2006)

dendora said:
			
		

> I'm British and about 22 but I just don't get it... I feel left out... Or maybe this is part of a fiendish plan?
> Explain please?



It's from Knightmare, the programme on CITV that ran from 1987-1994. Perhaps I was just part of the right nerdy crowd. =)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knightmare for anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 31, 2006)

I win another one for "Smexiest Roo" now, right?


----------



## brightlioness (Dec 31, 2006)

I should win "most active person without an avatar or sig"


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

brightlioness said:
			
		

> I should win "most active person without an avatar or sig"



Not _yet_. Suule's still ahead of you on total posts, but you'll catch up soon enough at this rate.
=> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4190&pid=61763#pid61763

(Haven't checked the rest of the list, btw, but easy 'nough to do so if you simply _must_... )


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

i would like to repeat that i think i should get the approach at your own risk award do to my highly volatile nature and badass "i'm gonna kill you if you don't get that camera out of my face" look in my avy. plus i have red eyes of doom. fear my lack of normal eye color!!


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

that would be hibbary on DA. but she never posted it there though. she put it on photobucket so i could download it then removed it from there.


----------



## Drayk (Dec 31, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> that would be hibbary on DA. but she never posted it there though. she put it on photobucket so i could download it then removed it from there.



Baddass and get out of my face?? Nawww..  you just look like you want snuggems ^.^ Muahahaha


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> I like Xipoid's.
> 
> It looks clever and sneaky.
> 
> Up to no good, I tell ya'.



*no comment*


----------



## Alchera (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't believe you guys didn't know Hana's a herm. That's like one of the defining characteristics of the character. 

I guess mine would win the Most-Androgynous "What Did You Just Say To Me?" Award.

So many people believe the character in my avatar is female. >.>


----------



## Drayk (Dec 31, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Midnight Panics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*points Dramatically!!!*  C_C We know you're up to something!


----------



## Drayk (Dec 31, 2006)

If anything I think mine should win an award for inducing confusion..

Some people have told me they think in my avatar I'm sleeping on a big sack of balls and hugging a huge black penis against my face... ?!??!!!?

Heres the pic that its cropped from..
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/334825/

People worry me.


----------



## brightlioness (Dec 31, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> brightlioness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, you're right...
But I'm more active currently! XD


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

Drayk said:
			
		

> *points Dramatically!!!*  C_C We know you're up to something!



/me gives you a momentary comeuppance-glare before adverting his eyes


I do believe you are mistaken


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 31, 2006)

My new avvie wins "Farthest Thing From My Actual Fursona".


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 31, 2006)

Remember that thread about the furry hypnosis? It linked to another forum, and that forum had helpful little gender markers next to the avatars. Maybeh we should think about something like this.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 31, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thread

Have the option for one, the other, both, or none. Or seperate symbols for herm, trans, etc.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 31, 2006)

Alchera said:
			
		

> So many people believe the character in my avatar is female. >.>



It's the pink. Even after watching something like Rurouni Kenshin, pinks and purples in clothing still tend to be feminizing colors.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 31, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Alchera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it was a guy it'd be the first guy I ever thought was hawt  Herm is ok though, like I said, all the right parts are there.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

drayk said:
			
		

> Baddass and get out of my face?? Nawww..  you just look like you want snuggems ^.^ Muahahaha



is that an invitation?  



			
				Drayk said:
			
		

> If anything I think mine should win an award for inducing confusion..
> 
> Some people have told me they think in my avatar I'm sleeping on a big sack of balls and hugging a huge black penis against my face... ?!??!!!?
> 
> ...



by some people you mean me right? cuz i know thas what i said to you. and i still think it does.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> Drayk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you...


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 31, 2006)

The Best Animated Avatar
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 31, 2006)

lmao without looking at the original i thought the black thing was the pillow for some reason... i guess it just looks more pillowish to me......


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm glad I won an award.


----------



## DJ Chrome (Jan 2, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> The Best Animated Avatar
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



Hmm, who made that avatar anyway, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Drayk (Jan 2, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> drayk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Snuggems are low cost and only require you to get close enough to me >:3 

And actually you were only one of many that told me that my shirt looked like a penis XD


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 2, 2007)

no way rouge, spitfire dragon has a much better animated avatar. (3D-CG FTW!!)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 2, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I won an award.



Who said you won, clearly the beginning of this thread said Lobo Roo won the award though it was animated/made by Hanazawa.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 2, 2007)

In his own mind, Rouge2 has the best avatar, and as long as he likes it, I suppose it doesn't matter. (given this is a silly thread anyway, it really shouldn't matter)


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 2, 2007)

I like mine, althrough it's more of a in-game shot...


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Jan 2, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> I'm the only one using magick it seems.



not true Icie


----------



## insanityJ (Jan 6, 2007)

mine is proberbly one of the most boring ^.^


----------



## Dickie (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine's probably one of the biggest dork references on the boards XD


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Jan 6, 2007)

insanityJ said:
			
		

> mine is proberbly one of the most boring ^.^



More like one of the most Adorable!!  Such pretty blushies n blonde hair!!

My regular FA icon (in my gallery) has recieved numerous comments regarding it's strangeness.







It's my face superimposed with a photo of my brother's black cat, Dinah.  He took both photographs, and manipulated the negatives in the darkroom to get this print   I think it's interesting how well our eyes mesh.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2007)

KabukiHomewood said:
			
		

> My regular FA icon (in my gallery) has recieved numerous comments regarding it's strangeness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems really familiar. Hmm... I must be delusional.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder how my avatar rates...


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 12, 2007)

Because nobody's claimed it yet, I put my avatar up for nomination as the Smexiest Dragon. Tongue-flicker ftw. *glee*


----------



## TheLostWolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Obviously... Scarierest to small prepubencets.


----------



## GuitarSolo (Jan 12, 2007)

wow, did you go thru like, EVERY AVATAR.....huh! huh! did ya! did ya!


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Jan 13, 2007)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> wow, did you go thru like, EVERY AVATAR.....huh! huh! did ya! did ya!



Yes. As far as I can see, that's the general idea.

I would also like to challenge Mr. SilverDragon00 for the title of "Oldest Avatar". While his must date back to the early 1990s at best, mine was created in the 1890s-- the Victorian Era-- and technically beats his by about a century. However, I am willing to share the bounty of spectacular prizes with Silv if he is.

You... you _did_ say there were prizes in this, right?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 13, 2007)

And mine's just amazing.

Not worth any awards or prizes... but c'mon. Mario in a fursuit?!?!?


----------



## DJ Chrome (Jun 20, 2007)

Now the best fap looks much better!! XD


----------



## Magica (Jun 20, 2007)

Necropost of doom!


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2007)

*begins stabbing the thread and setting it aflame* DIE THREAD! DIE!


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 20, 2007)

I like the first one its cute.


----------



## izartist (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm, I'd flaunt my hand drawn avvie if Kittiara didn't already say that... Oh what the hell?

*flaunts it anyway*

Mine should win the cutest hand drawn avvie award imo.


----------

